

Launched Today: See Amazon's Giftcard Deal in Real-Time - timaelliott
https://analytics.savvr.com/today

======
timaelliott
This little demo of our platform is built using our internal reporting API,
HighCharts for the awesome visusalization and Pubnub.com for the real-time
streaming

